# Linseed oil, still tacky



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

Sorry for you who read one of my other threads, I posted this question yesterday at the very end, but I have a hunch it wont get seen, so I'll post it as a thread…

About 4 days or so ago, Friday, I applied my 3rd and final coat of BLO. But to this day, its still sticky. The other coats dried and werent all that tacky after a day of drying.

Unfortunately the area is not heated, so the temperatures fluxuate. I cannot ensure that it stays a warm temperature..

I have had a fan blowing on it, during the day when the garage door is open. But thats it.

My question is: Should I wipe off this stickiness with MS and a rag? Or leave it be for another while?


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

how did you apply the BLO? normally you would coat your workpiece, and after 10-15 min or so wipe of any excess . did you wipe off the excess on each 'coat'? or just left it as is?

It sounds like you've got BLO overload on your workpiece, just wipe off any excess that you have, and leave it to dry. It can take some time to dry if there is a lot of it.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

I agree with Sharon. It sounds like either you have an excess of blo on your wood. The unreacted oil can be readily removed with a mineral spirts wipe. Normally it will take blo about 72 hours to cure completely at current temperatures.


----------



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

Thats what I may have thought. I had read to sop it on, then leave it for the first 2 coats. Then on the final wipe off the excess.. I must have read a faulty source…

If I wipe off the excess with Mineral Spirts, should I reapply? I will it be sufficent?


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

BLO is a penetrating oil, it does not create a film on top of your workpieces like poly/lacquer/shellac/wax do which also explains your tackiness as the wood has soaked up all it can, and cannot soak up the rest of it as it is loaded with BLO.

for the same reason - minural spirits will not affect the BLO inside (soaked) the wood. so you can safely use a damp rag with minural spirits and wipe off the excess from the top. although I'm not sure I'd go that extra mile, and just wipe off the excess with a dry rag - just to get all the excess that wouldnt soak in the wood anymore.


----------



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

I wiped the sticky stuff off with MS, but it seems not to be doing any thing. Also, a few of the boards got a glaze to them, is this normal?? (Its been with the glaze since I applied the first coat..)

But other boards dont have a glaze…


----------



## AaronK (Nov 30, 2008)

a few months ago someone had a similar problem. the degree of penetration depends on the grain and figure orientation, so it's not surprising that you're seeing some variability.

I don't use a whole lot of BLO on its own, but even with no other finishing agents, i still cut it with mineral spirits so that it doesn't go on quite as heavy.


----------

